# Little Chief Smoker



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone want this for 20 bucks? I've used it a few times over the years to make jerky, and it works just fine.
PM me if interested.
R Jefre Hicks


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I would love it! I've been wanting to try smoking but was nervous to bite off a big ($$) smoker, this would be perfect. PM sent.


----------

